# Images too dark on Nikon D40



## claire_simcox (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, I'm trying to use the manual mode on the D40. I've been looking at other images and setting my camera to match the shutter speed and exposure through the manual setting, in the hope that I'll achieve a similar affect. But the image is either totally black or really really dark. What am I doing wrong?!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

What other images are you trying to match?  
Experiment with your manual settings until you get an image that isn't black.  Look at the built in light meter and use that as a guide.

You can also go to S 'for shutter speed' or A -- aperture and experiment.

Also, since I don't know what sort of light you are shooting in ... it is hard to help.

Got any photos to show perhaps with the EXIF data?


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lower your shutter speed, play with it see what shutter speeds best fit the conditions, if your shooting indoors you want a low shutter speed, but if your shooting in sunlight bump it up.

Hope that Helped.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 10, 2010)

You have to set the exposure for your unique scene, using the light meter. You can't use settings from somebody elses pictures.


----------



## matt62485 (Jan 10, 2010)

also keep in mind, your shutter speed can only do so much without adjusting your aperture and ISO.


----------



## petey (Jan 10, 2010)

use the meter


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 10, 2010)

If you match the aperture, shutter speed, and iso... the images should be identical.  

In case you haven't notice, there's a little meter in the viewfinder: center it and you'll get the right exposure.


----------

